# Some of the items I have just completed.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

These are some of the items/garments that I have just finished.
I always use the garment creation program in my Brother KH970 so I have no patterns. All the stitch patterns are from different sources, Stitch World 3 book, old mags, floppy discs, some a mix from each or altered to suit.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Just thought that I should add, the little bag and knitted rabbit to put inside it, was made for the baby's older sister.
Also the color show through is not so severe on the blanket when it is on a flat surface.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

These are all absolutely fabulous creations. I don't know much about machine knitting but you have really done some beautiful crafting.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

All of your creations are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

this garment can to use two side... Great... Do You use technique double knitting on knitting machine or knit two "piece"?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am so amazed! Great job! Wow!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sue, you finished your dreaded woven jacket, very very nice Makes me want to get mine out of the bin and reknit that sleeve...someday
I love the pram blanket and sisters bag & bunny, so clever and cute The white lace sweater is beautiful. You really are talented.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Lovely work. Nice job.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Your projects always turn out great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

All of your items are gorgeous!


----------



## Rachaelknits (May 30, 2012)

Wow! You're very talented!! I love all your makes.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

They are beautiful - great work! Moira


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the baby items....and the tail on the bunny is just so cute xx


----------



## MarisW (Mar 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is lovely, I particularly love the lace top.


----------



## grammyknits4u (May 29, 2012)

Very nice! You did a wonderful job on them all.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you use a lace carriage ,When I used one on my old Machine the needles kept bending,


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

those are so beautiful. you do really great work.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG, these are so beautiful, I will never live long enough to have such skill.


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

These are wonderful. I have a brother 970. I have not managed to sit down and figure out how to do garment creations yet, is there any advice you can given me on how to learn. I find the manual a little more tricky than my 940 manual


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

You have inspired me. They are just beautiful.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

All 

i can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

Your designs are beautiful, I also have the 970 but have never learned to use the Pattern control box for designing garments, although I do use the patterns from stitchworld. Shame on me, I must take the time to sit and learn.
Jae


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Really impressed with the woven jacket. That takes talent!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm inspired, thanks for that


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

They are all beautiful but I love the lace top!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! Some gorgeous M. knitting going on here. Love your work and you must enjoy your results. The idea of the bag with the bunny for the older sister is so perfect. Great job!!!


----------



## Mutsi (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with every comment made by fellow knitters - your work is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantasmagorical! I love the white one, like that lace pattern. Very cool!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

I am in complete awe! Having just re-started machine knitting after a long break I am suffering what my DH calls 'fear block' - that is fear of actually completing something in case it turns out wrong. So I have loads of tension squares but nothing to show for them (yet). Motivation from KP is beginning to take effect though!


----------



## dogandcatmom (Jun 4, 2012)

love your items, im new to machine knitting and have ben looking for a mens double breasted shewl coller chunky pattern fromas i but can not fine one.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and inspiring. I am still learning on my machine and seeing what you have done gives me hope that I may someday be able to make something beautiful. Well, I have made some beautiful scarves and cowls but I'm ready to get beyond the "rectangle" and you inspire me.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, my gosh!!!!! 
Everything is just beautiful, and stunning! Makes me do the " I wish I could do that"!


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

I love your work and especially the first sweater shown. I can't wait to be as good as you! It's so nice to add a little gift for the older child, especially a purse. They love that. Great work!


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

I love the white sweater!!!!! 
where can one find this pattern? Love that the ribbing is light, not bulky,. Can we have the particulars? That would be a perfect birthday gift for my daughter. (or my daughters mom)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> These are some of the items/garments that I have just finished.
> I always use the garment creation program in my Brother KH970 so I have no patterns. All the stitch patterns are from different sources, Stitch World 3 book, old mags, floppy discs, some a mix from each or altered to suit.


WOW!! Each piece is utterly gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

How inspiring for us. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Wow....you did a fabulous job on these!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very nice sweaters!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

How talented you are!


----------



## cuddycoleman (Feb 19, 2012)

Your items are stunning = I still havent tried the garment design programme on my 970 but you have given me the inspiration to give it a go. hopefully by the end of summer I will have mastered it. love all you work and designs


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the kind remarks that you have made. You have inspired me to carry on and try even harder to better myself. There are so many things that these machines can do and there is so much to learn. I have seen some absolutely stunning garments/items done on machines and have a very long way to go to match what others can do.
Those of you that have a Brother KH970 please try and master the Garment creation program, it's a wonderful asset to the machine knitter. I know that the manual doesn't explain things clearly, but then what manual does? There are other published works regarding the use of the same, but these are much the same as the manual. I will put on a new topic to explain how to use it in a way that I find easier to understand as soon as I can. To have a machine with this capability and then not to use it is such a shame. I well understand the reasons why people shy away from it. You wouldn't believe the amount of scribbled, screwed up notes that I made, the amount of naughty words that left my lips, the cups of tea and ciggies smoked,(yes I'm naughty) before the penny dropped. Then I couldn't believe how easy it really is. 
Again I will say thanks to all, but I'm sure that you could do the same.
Sue. x x x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

deadclock said:


> this garment can to use two side... Great... Do You use technique double knitting on knitting machine or knit two "piece"?


The jacket is made in two sections and then joined, the same way you would make a jacket on a sewing machine


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Did you use a lace carriage ,When I used one on my old Machine the needles kept bending,


Yes I did use a lace carriage Mary. 
Perhaps the problems that you had with your lace carriage was because the needle retaining bar, (sponge bar) needed replacing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

charlie4carats said:


> I love the white sweater!!!!!
> where can one find this pattern? Love that the ribbing is light, not bulky,. Can we have the particulars? That would be a perfect birthday gift for my daughter. (or my daughters mom)


I'm afraid I don't use patterns. I scribble a picture of what I want to knit, write in the appropriate measurements and then feed these into my machine.
The lace stitch pattern is one that is already in my machine and can be found in the Stitch World three book.


----------



## LUCYMARIE (Oct 18, 2011)

These are lovely -WELL DONE


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

They are beautiful. I have just started to use my old Brother KH 830 Knitting Machine again and am having a lot of trouble with it. What tension do you use when you cast on? I thought I read somewhere that it was 0, but this doesn't seem to work.
It would be much appreciated to know, Thank you Joy


----------



## cuddycoleman (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing I have mastered is the lace carriage and cannot believe how easy it was - I am into hospital on tuesday for a knee replacement (2nd attempt in 10 months) so after recovery I will definitely have the garment creation on top of my list would love it if you could post you easy method when you get around to it. thanks again will post some of my creations soon.

regards

Caroline


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Joy Hoffmann said:


> They are beautiful. I have just started to use my old Brother KH 830 Knitting Machine again and am having a lot of trouble with it. What tension do you use when you cast on? I thought I read somewhere that it was 0, but this doesn't seem to work.
> It would be much appreciated to know, Thank you Joy


Thanks for your comment Joy.
You are correct to use 0 when you cast on. If you haven't used your machine for some time I think, that it will need a new sponge bar, a good clean and oiling. The sponge bars go flat and even rot when left in a machine for a long time.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Carol, I love the things that you have done, especially the blue lace cardigan. Looks like you are doing OK without using the garment creation program. I hope that the knee op goes well this time, best of luck.
Sue.


----------



## cuddycoleman (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you sue getting there slowly but surely. 

keep posting those beautiful items. 

regards


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm impressed! Wonderful examples of what a home-machine can do with a clever person at the controls : )


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful Sue, they look so professionally finished, possibly you should publish your own knitting books, there are so few around that are not old fashioned. These are really lovelyx
Beth


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I remember being able to wear dresses like that last knit Caroline What kind of yarn did you knit it with? All your knits are very pretty...


----------



## Whoever (May 12, 2012)

You are so clever they look like they just popped out of a mag. well done, wish I was that talanted


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

SUsie you are the greatest! everything is beautiful i love the wee blanket i still have not used my 965 , i just cant get started :thumbup:


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, awesome creations!!! I caint wait to figure out my 700 so I can do something likr that


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Maggie, get that machine up and running. I have a 965 as well as my 970. They are brilliant machines, and I'm sure that you can master using it. Play around with it, try each stitch pattern that it will do. I don't think that you could ever do anything to damage the computer in it. Go for it, tell yourself "I can master this" and I'm sure you will.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely work! I really the lace pattern in the white sweater. The baby items are sweet and you are thoughtful to make something for the older sister so she wasn't left out. Your jacket inspires me to give knit weave a try.


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

I really like them all!


----------



## marieanne (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow sue they are great you are very clever love all of them . And the jacket looks really warm the lace one is so pretty Sheila


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

You have the MK touch. Beautiful work.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

They are all beautiful but that jacket wins the grand prize. It is so pretty and will be so useful. Just wow


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

They are all fab but I love the woven jackets.


----------

